

TechCrunch: Socialcam launches new Web interface - mjdipietro
http://techcrunch.com/2011/05/04/socialcams-instagram-for-video-is-now-on-the-web-too/

======
Fjslfj
It appears as though they copied Path's design on the iPhone, and Dailybooth's
on the web.

~~~
angryasian
I think more similar to Qik

